# Wo sind die Fische hin????



## Xena1802 (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin ganz neu im Forum und habe auch gleich ein Problem: Unsere Fische sind weg!!!! Vielleicht klingt das recht merkwürdig, aber ich erkläre es einfach mal:
Wir haben zwei Teiche, die durch einen Bachlauf miteinander verbunden sind. Im vergangenen Jahr haben wir Fische eingesetzt. Bis vor 2 Tagen hatten wir insgesamt 9 Goldfische, 6 Gründler, 10 Bitterlinge und dazu ca. noch 20 Nachwuchs-Fische (ich glaube hauptsächlich von den Goldfischen, bin mir aber nicht sicher - wir sind noch nicht lange Teichbesitzer.) Beide Teiche sind bepflanzt mit Gräsern und Seerosen.

Tja und seit 2 Tagen sind keine Fische mehr zu sehen. Wirklich KEINE. Auch nicht zum Füttern. Jetzt meinte mein Mann, dass er vor zwei Tagen einen ziemlich großen Vogel hat wegfliegen sehen, vermutlich ein __ Reiher. Mag ja möglich sein, aber frisst der komplett ALLE Fisch auf einmal??? So doof ist doch kein Fisch, oder???
Eine andere Theorie ist, dass es seit vorletzter Nacht bei uns (Region Hannover) noch mal nachts richtig frisch geworden ist. So 2 Grad plus. Kann das etwas damit zu tun haben? Verkriechen sich die Fisch dann?? Aber tagsüber müssten sie doch wieder da sein?

Für "Profis" klingt das jetzt vielleicht etwas doof, aber wir sind echt ratlos. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen heißen Tipp!!!


----------



## Steffen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

*
Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen...

Hm das ist ja was! 

Also  Reiher bauen ihre Nester in der Nähe von Seen, Teichen oder Sumpfland, wo sie auch ihr Futter finden. Wenn Sie nicht gestört werden und Hunger haben kann es schon sein das sie euren Teich als Futterstelle genutzt haben vielleicht ziehen die Reiher auch Jungvögel auf....

2 Möglichkeit ist das ihr Bestohlen worden seid soll ja auch vorkommen das Leute Fische KLAUEN !    

Wie Tief ist denn euer Teich ??? zwecks Verkriechen möglich ist es aber meine Fische sind dann bei sonne am Tag wieder nach oben gekommen.

*


----------



## Xena1802 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Also beide Teiche sind an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 120cm tief. Das ein __ Reiher in der Nähe nistet, glaube ich nicht. Wir sind zwar auf dem Land, aber in einem Wohngebiet.


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Hallo Xena,

erstmal: WILLKOMMEN bei uns!

Es ist möglich, daß ein __ Reiher viele Fische gefangen und gefressen hat. Ich wohne in der Großstadt, und bei uns hat sich auch schon der Reiher bedient.

Es gibt jedoch noch eine Möglichkeit, die als das Glück der Zoohändler in jedem Frühjahr zu bezeichnen ist: __ Enten!
Enten fressen auch Fische - ich habe selbst einmal beobachtet, wie eine Ente einen ca. 20 cm großen __ Goldfisch im Schnabel hatte.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Hi,

und noch eine Möglichkeit:
Bei uns war auch vor 1,5Wochen der __ Reiher da und ist laut Augenzeugen mit einem Fisch im Schnabel davongezogen. 4 lange Tage lang habe ich nicht eine Schwanzflosse mehr im Teich gesehen. Ich dachte schon, er hätte sich auch noch den letzten Koi gegönnt. Aber am 5.Tag waren sie wieder da... noch etwas ängstlich aber heile.
Die waren einfach zu verängstigt. Und Deine sind es wahrscheinlich jetzt auch. Das gibt sich wieder.


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Hallo Xena

Als ich letzte Woche morgens bei uns in den Teich geschaut habe, waren von unseren Fischen (Koi und Goldfische) nur noch sehr wenige zu sehen. Normalerweise sind sie morgens an ihrer "Futterstelle", aber an diesem Morgen war nichts wie sonst. Der "sichtbare" Rest hielt Abstand. 
Nachmittags kam dann einer nach dem anderen so allmählich aus seinem Versteck hervor und gegen Abend waren sie alle wieder da. 
Sie wirkten jedoch sehr verschreckt und düsten nur so durch den Teich. 
Was sie so in Schrecken versetzt hat, ich weiss es nicht. Mittlerweile sind sie aber wieder die "Alten" : Neugierig und verfressen 


ach ja... von mir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen bei uns im Forum


----------



## Doogie (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

bei mir waren zwei fische mal 4 wochen verschwunden, hatten sich ziemlich gut versteckt...
gibt es in deinem Teich Verstecke die sie nutzen können? Dann sind sie zu 100% dort drinnen!

gib ihnen zeit, ich hoffe und denke dass sie wiederkommen

lg
Doogie


----------



## atzie (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Huhu Xena,
herzlich Willkommen in diesem Forum auch von mir. Ist ja traurig in den Teich zu schauen und die Fischlis sind weg!!!! Wer ist schon Teichprofi..... und wenn die Fische einfach weg sind, sind wir alle ratlos und grübeln. Das gilt sicher auch für erfahrene Teichianer. Also doof ist deine Frage ganz sicher nicht! 

Wie du aus den vorherigen Beiträgen entnommen hast, haben schon einige die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Fische versteckt hatten und plötzlich wieder da waren. Hoffendlich ist das auch bei dir der Fall. Aber soviele Fische auf einmal.... Vielleicht sind sie wirklich gründlich erschreckt worden. 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass __ Enten Fische fressen. Wir hatten letztes Jahr mal einen Enteneinfall, aber meine Hunde haben die verjagt. Die sind nie wieder gekommen. Ich war schon damals froh, aber eher weil ich Sorge hatte, dass die meine Pflanzen fressen und Dreck machen. Eigentlich mag ich ja Enten sehr gerne. Aber lieber nicht in meinem Teich. 

Es gibt wirklich Menschen die Fische klauen ??????? Ich wäre jedes Jahr froh, wenn Menschen meinen Fischnachwuchs geschenkt nähmen. Seltsame Welt!

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass die Fischlis wieder auftauchen und wünsche dir noch viel Spass mit dem Teich und denke dran, Fragen sind nie doof, höchstens die Antworten *zwinker*

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Hannix65 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Hallo Xena,Deine Fische sind mit absoluter Sicherheit,den Ringelnattern in Deinem Garten zum Opfer gefallen. Dieses Jahr ist durch den relativ milden Winter(viel Schnee,normale Kälte)ein richtig gutes Schlangenjahr. Halte mal die Augen in der Nähe des Teiches offen,dann kannst'se mit Sicherheit beim Sonnenbaden(später Nachmittag)sehen.
:__ nase:nase


----------



## lemanie (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Äh, schon gemerkt, von wann der Fred war??

Melanie


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Hallo ich bin auch betroffen vor 3 Wochen waren gleich 2 __ Reiher da und die hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet ( 15 Koi a 15 cm und reichlich Goldies .Meine grossen haben die Reiher zum Glück nicht bekommen . Nu lag ich auf der Lauer und da Klauen noch ganz andere meine Fische es ( das Tier ) könnte eine Bisamratte sein aber wo kommt die her .? mein Kolege meint Fischmader und ich meine das das etwar Katzen grosse Tier hier nicht bei mir meine Fische Jagen sollte . Eines weiss ich wohl und das ist seit der Teich so Gross ist bin ich zum Förster geworden   keine Langeweile mehr HI HI:smoki  Schöne Grüsse Reiner


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische hin????*

Hallo,

das ist immer traurig und ärgerlich zugleich, wenn die Fischis weggeknabbert werden.  Bei mir kamen, als ich noch Goldies hatte, immer 2 Übeltäter  in Frage: hunderesistente Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft und ein __ Fischreiher, der ca. 150m von uns entfernt an einem Löschteich seinen Wohnsitz hat. Der bedient sich dann regelmäßig an den verschiedenen Teichen hier bei uns im Dorf. Selbst im letzten Jahr und in diesem kam er wieder vorbeigeflattert und hat an unserem Teich Ausschau nach Sushifutter gehalten, obwohl wir seit 2 Jahren keine Fischis mehr haben:shock.

Schön sieht es ja schon aus, wenn solch ein großer Vogel am Teich steht oder durch den Garten stakst, aber nicht auf Kosten der Fische... .

.


----------

